# Adjustable Camber / Caster Plates



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been looking around and I have found a couple of companies that make adjustable camber plates for the B14 platform. I have looked at the pics of them and I decided I could make my own. I spent ~4 hrs designing them and ~3hrs cnc routing them and then another ~3hrs installing them. Please let me know what you think.

Adjustable Camber


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i saw this on the sr20 forum...good to see someone with the skills and willingness to try something


----------

